# Topics > Pet tech >  Pumpkii, care robot for pets, Kowloon, Hong Kong

## Airicist

youtube.com/channel/UC_vtyswO_E9ycWrpjIWNfiw

"Pumpkii - World's First Modular Robot For Pets" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Pumpkii world's first modular robot for your pet

May 18, 2020




> Pumpkii Modular Robot is designed to be multifunctional. In addition to a wheeled base, it contains many external units including treat pod, robotic arm and teasing feather. Besides this, we also provide SDK and open hardware interface to make Pumpkii more versatile and useful.

----------


## Airicist

PUMPKII the world first modular robot for your pet

Aug 11, 2020




> A robot with treat rewarding, entertaining, cleaning, and anything you need to take care of your pet.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Pumpkii robot uses swappable modules to entertain pets"

by Ben Coxworth
August 12, 2020

----------

